
Ask HN: What new startups are creating products that are changing the world? - staunch
Slack is technically pretty boring, given that it&#x27;s just hosted chat. But it&#x27;s important because its adoption enables people to work remotely, which reduces long commutes, expensive housing, etc.<p>Twitter, Facebook, and YouTube are also technically boring but have had also had huge real-world effects.<p>What are some other newer startups that, like these, are having a big positive (or mixed) impact in people&#x27;s daily lives?
======
convertml
\- Labelbox (labelbox.com) is pioneering how teams can actually build real-
world computer vision products and bring them to market. They are making great
labeling tools and workflows available to everyone.

\- Figma (figma.com) is making design tools accessible to everyone. It's super
easy for anyone on earth to participate in digital design.

\- Loom (loom.com) is tapping into video medium and making high bandwidth
asynchronous communication super easy.

------
ilostit12
Scale API seems like a fairly simple product (technically wise), however, they
have presented a better UI for self-driving car companies to annotate their
training data.

